# Chase bank new account



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In this weeks Martin Lewis email he mentions a new bank account from Chase.

It caught my eye as it is free to open; no fees and you do not need to switch your main account to it. However the main thing I noticed that is that it promises near perfect exchange rates plus FREE cash withdrawals and transactions abroad, so no fees.

I thought this might be an easier way of using cash points abroad rather than the Caxton card. With this simply transfer whatever holiday money you want in the UK; use cashpoints fee-free; and then transfer any balance back at the end or leave it in there, to suit. I cant remember if the Caxton card will let you transfer odd amounts back to £ or whether it has to be round figures.

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/banking/compare-best-bank-accounts/#chasesavings


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was very interested in that account G as it pays a better rate on savings. But usually you have to have a UK address and then I would have to get all the docs sent to my son. So I'm hesitating at the mo.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Does free mean that Chase don't charge and also that the foreign cash machine owners won't I wonder?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

One card for ATM cash and purchases, 1% cashback on the latter and no fees 

Always take a back-up card(s) Justin ...even if yer name's not ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well step one didn't work.........................

"This app is not available for any of your devices"

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes Ray - I tried to do it but mine needs IOS14 which my phones do not have.

Shame as the 1.5% on savings is better than and in the UK for instant access savings. (You can get better for 1 years fixes).

I guess more and more of this will be going that way in the future. I wonder what the cheapest phone you can get is, with the latest software on it to enable access to things like this.

Alan: not sure but I reckon foreign banks would charge personally.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure they would too G.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Still, nice to have a debit card that doesn't charge fees for ATM or spending and is transacted at the near perfect exchange rate...plus the 1.5% on savings too.

Id have opened on except for my phone. I reckon it would be easier than the Caxton card for me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I just opened one. Thought I might have difficulty being in France, and a friend had said it was quite difficult. But I just said No to the Turn on GPS and found the rest grand. Time-consuming but not difficult.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly my latest Android says .................. "NO" Jean.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can you open an account from a laptop or from an ipad?

I, too, read about this bank. Are they American? If so then the customer service should be good.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> Can you open an account from a laptop or from an ipad?
> 
> I, too, read about this bank. Are they American? If so then the customer service should be good.


Good question Pat.

I have just emailed them.

Plus we'll see how quick they respond which should test their customer service :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Yes Ray - I tried to do it but mine needs IOS14 which my phones do not have.
> 
> Shame as the 1.5% on savings is better than and in the UK for instant access savings. (You can get better for 1 years fixes).
> 
> ...


Apple says that iOS 14 can run on the iPhone 6s and later, which is the exact same compatibility as iOS 13.
...
Here's the full list:
iPhone 11.
iPhone 11 Pro.
iPhone 11 Pro Max.
iPhone XS.
iPhone XS Max.
iPhone XR.
iPhone X.
iPhone 8.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mines a 5S


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mines a 5 as well and I'm not going to upgrade. 

Firstly I felt pressure to start using a smart phone in order to use various apps. My sister had given me an old one.
In fact during lockdown we were refused service at one pub because we could not scan the track and trace code.

Now it appears we will be pressured to use the "latest" phone.....or miss out.

Let us know what Chase say about using a laptop for their banking.

Barclays Reward Card is another good one for use abroad.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My Android phone is a Chinese S21 Samsung copy with Android Version 10. And still no good with Chase.

Ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

FWIW
I've found that their Customer Service is excellent, it's very easy to contact them via the app.

Have a nice day ... as our colonial cousins are wont to say


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

xgx said:


> FWIW
> I've found that their Customer Service is excellent, *it's very easy to contact them via the app.*
> 
> Have a nice day ... as our colonial cousins are wont to say


I can see a major flaw in that....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah great system. I bet they don't get any complaints as well.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I can see a major flaw in that....


Yeah but only a tiny one.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

patp said:


> Can you open an account from a laptop or from an ipad?
> 
> I, too, read about this bank. Are they American? If so then the customer service should be good.


I had a (UK) Credit Card from the Chase Manhattan bank in the 1980's. They were American.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I might give them a go too. With a view to eventually having them as my primary bank as I am more and more fed up with mine. I see that Lewis says that they don't require you to switch so that I could "try before I buy" as it were. Anyone see a downside to that apart from no overdraft facility?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I would have deffo opened an account but my phone isn't good enough.

I have had a reply from them. Not good for us poor folk who cant afford posh phones...

_Thank you for you query. At this time we do not offer online banking and the only way to open an account is through the app on a compatible smartphone. However, if there are any changes to our products and services in the future you can find updates on the Chase UK website. If you require any help or have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. _


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> My Android phone is a Chinese S21 Samsung copy with Android Version 10. And still no good with Chase.
> 
> Ray.


Will it not upgrade Ray? Mine is android 12.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Surprisingly it likes my old phone.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Surprisingly it likes my old phone.


What operating system do you have on that Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Android version 10


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Will it not upgrade Ray? Mine is android 12.


Can't see how Jean as no provision as far as I can see. Typical Chinese.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine is Chinese too, Xiaomi. Go into Settings, About phone and tap on the operating system shown (mine is MIUI version 13) - there should be something to say either Check for updates, or your phone is up to date, or some such.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jean but sadly not.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you tap on Android version does it show anything else?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, just goes a little highlighted and reverts back as was. Non of the entries leads to anything else. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bummer... Sorry.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have another one the same.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd be a bit concerned about the android security patch dates on both of those Ray. Mine is saying 01.01.22.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think this pressure to upgrade your phone is a real worry....I already mentioned not being able to scan the QR code for the old test and trace.

Now we have a Chase bank that looks good..............but you actually can't have it UNLESS you have one of the latest smart phones.

I tried to change my Platinium Barclaycard to the Rewards card for use abroad.
The website says click *here* to change your card.........then *here* says log onto the app and proceed.

They may as well say.........if you haven't got the app or a new enough phone to operate the app...............FO we're not interested.

It becoming more of worry to be disenfranchised........and all to cut out employees and make you do the work.

Like the wonderful benefit of the self service checkout..................now where is that guy who's looking after 20 self service checkouts..............surely they can see I'm old enough to purchase alcohol ?????????????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Security.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all i just had a quick look and tried to install on android 11 and it did seem to want to install but i went no further


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hummm, very annoying as I have now tried three Android 10 phones and no go. 
Maybe it's Chase's way of only selecting affluent or dumb clients. 
Mind you more and more companies are making it very difficult to actually contact them.
I'm trying to contact a company called 'ManoMano' that I ordered a shower cubicle 2 weeks ago. They said it will be delivered between April 8th and 13th which is today. So far after hanging about for six days there has been no contact or delivery. Their website does not make it easy to contact anyone but after an hour or so I found a phone number in Paris. Always busy?

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi ray doyouhave a tra king number


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry ray these big fingers do you have a tracking number


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry. Votre numéro de suivi : 522371

But it gives a link to the delivery progress and for the past 5 days just says it's being shipped.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine is up to date

https://security.samsungmobile.com/securityUpdate.smsb


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its all down to cost innit? More and more banks and financial investment companies are going App only. 

Phone apps and websites are coded completely differently and supporting both costs lots of money so its much cheaper to do an app especially if its an older bank because their online systems are generally legacy code and its often far easier and cheaper just to start with a new app. Maybe thats how they can offer better rates. Maintaining the security and backend of two systems is a lot of work, especially if its based on an old system. So a brand new app is cheaper and easier.

However I hate the idea. To me using a phone instead of my trusty thinkpad Windows laptop is a bit like swapping my car for a wheel barrow. Fine if its just to reply to a quick email or send a text but if I am looking at financial stuff I want to see several tabs on the screen, maybe an excel spreadsheet and a bit of detail. 

As for the phones well I suppose you could look at it this way. If the account you have savings in is paying say 1% and you want to move it to Chase to get 1.5% how much do you have to put in to cover the cost of a new smart phone to access it. I reckon about £50000 will buy you a half decent budget smart phone in one year. £50000 at 1% = £500 gross interest so at 1.5% interest would be £750 so £250 will get you an entry level half decent up to date smart phone! Of course with inflation running at 8% you have still lost a shed load of money putting it in a bank anyway.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I have to eat my words. I decided my current Investec rainy day easy access account was a bit crap with its interest rates so having set up a new phone today I thought I would have a crack at joining Chase. All I Can say is its brilliant. I had a faff on with the selfie photo not matching the one on my driving licence which you have to scan but its knackered and faded but it worked in the end and the process is actually dead simple. 

Once complete I ended up with their standard account and just then added the 1.5% savings account. I then chucked a tenner in from my current account to test it and then sent a fiver back. All worked in seconds.

However I am still officially self employed and each year I have to submit various investment interest certificates so I wondered how that would work with an app. So from within the app I hit the support button and up came a freephone number which I Called and I kid you not it was answered straight away by an actual person! A Scottish person but still a person . Not five levels of menus then an hour on hold. She was unsure what I Was on about so went to talk to a line manager and then said yes it wont be a problem and put it on my account to send annual interest statements at the end of each tax year which according to her you can then just download as a PDF or email it.

I had my doubts but 10 out of 10. (so far)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant Barry. I guess I will just have to miss 1.5% on my 30/-. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We really do have to upgrade our phones so we may take a look at Chase. How long have you been hearing me say that about my phone?! At least I can say I am now using my daughter's old Motorola regularly now. It is not always easy for me but I do get there in the end. Chris has an old iphone which he never uses except to answer my calls


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Think of the money you have saved by not diving in two years ago Pat.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha, ha yes loads Ray as neither of our phones cost us a dime. I struggled, last night, to download, again, the app that opens my gmail account on my phone so that I can produce the booking for for the IOW ferry. I even tried to print it and the flippin puter had got the wrong setting to "save" instead of "print" Another couple of hours I will never get back


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most modern so called 'smart' phone already come with Gmail on them being Android.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TBH I'd be lost with out Google.

I use their maps

Boom Tish










.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and the 'Timeline' recording of all my journeys. 
But now you can zero into any town/village and see a shop/business and see everything about them. Opening times, specials, access and reviews.
Often Google Maps will have the latest new roads that the sat nav doesn't.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yes, be wary of opening times though, it said Asda was open on Sunday last, twasnae, it's up to the business to keep that bit up to date, and also to take it down if the business closes or moves, Reviews can be iffy as anyone can slag off or praise on a whim, some are wary due to the spyness of Google, but I'm not up to owt most of the time, and yes Timeline could prove useful if you need to have proof of your whereabouts, not that it's real evidence, just where your phone was.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I'm not as suspicious as you are Kev. 0

Ray.


----------

